# rewrite - Apache



## Norbertus (11. August 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problemchen und komme einfach nicht weiter, ich habe eine kleine feine Seite welche auf dem Zend Framework beruht - Soweit so schön, im Bootstrap wird hierbei alles auf index.php geroutet in der htaccess, sieht so aus:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule !.(js|jar|ico|gif|jpg|png|css|xml|html|JPG)$ index.php
```

Das klappt ja auch alles wunderbar, nur würde ich nun gerne noch einmal Subdomains ausortieren und in einen anderen link schicken:

Also ich gebe ein sub.domain.de und würde gerne das er dann auf http://www.domain.de/sub/ geht z.B.

Wie genau stelle ich das nun an? Hat hier jemand eine Idee?

Im vorraus schon vielen dank!


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. August 2009)

Moin Norbert,

so ungefähr müsste das aussehen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^sub\.domain\.de$ [NC]

RewriteRule !.(js|jar|ico|gif|jpg|png|css|xml|html|JPG)$ http://www.domain.de/sub/
```

RewriteCond definiert eine Bedingung...nur wenn diese erfüllt ist, wird umgeschrieben.


----------

